# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CAFE Workshop and Fall Auction 2005



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

Columbus Area Fish Enthusiasts
Workshop and Fall Auction 2005

Date: August 27th and 28th
Location: Radisson Hotel
High St & 270
Worthington, OH

Speakers for Saturday, August 27th :

confirmed speakers:

Ingo Seidel: Catfish
Loryn Kleveno: Fish photography
Stephan Tanner: Tank building
Mark Denaro: Aquatic plants

Saturday Evening Banquet at 5:30 p.m.
Dinner $TBD per person

Speaker Price to be determined
Pre-registration encouraged

All Species Auction Sunday, August 27th Starting at 10:00 a.m.
Registration for auction starts at 9:00 a.m.

Manufacturer's Representatives, Specialty Club Representatives and an Aquatic Bookseller will all be In attendance Saturday & Sunday

http://www.columbusfishclub.org

Contact Information:
[email protected]


----------

